# Chagrin 11-9



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fished this morning from 7-1130. Landed 4 3 skippers and a 6 lb female. All came on king eggs white sacs. River dropped and slowed down and fishing stopped so I took off. Seen 7 others caught. River was crowded at 7 when I got there. Weaseled my way into a productive hole and pounded a few out. Was happy with the day


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## crappiehunter13 (Apr 22, 2013)

Glad to hear someone caught some fish this weekend I fished the grand all weekend and never got a hit. Its gotta pick up at some point I hope


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

With the amount of people down there I was expecting to see more caught. 1 guy got 3, 1 guy got 2, and 2 others got 1 out of 15 people I'd say


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice report. I'm heading up there tomorrow morning. Were you fishing close to the lake, or further upstream? I'm trying to decide weather to drive all the way up to Daniels park, or to hit the North Chagrin Reservation. It's a 20 minute difference in drive time plus the rush hour traffic! 

Also, where is a bait shop on the Chagrin in case I want to get some minnows?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Close to lake. Not going to give specific location as it was already a zoo. There's fish spread out heard of quite a few caught upstream Daniels park area as well. 

I'm not to sure of a bait shop. I get maggots down here and net my own shiners if I wanna use them.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## W DeMarco (Apr 23, 2013)

Two baitshops at the corner of Erie and lakeshore. The free standing shop has spawn and maggots as well. Both have jigs and other lures.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

They were both closed at 7 when I went through there yesterday. Last time I went into the strip mall shop it seemed like the owner was talking to a guy about selling so Idk if that's why it was closed or what. 

That's why I said not to sure of a shop around as most want to get to river early to establish a spot 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Erieangler51 said:


> Close to lake. Not going to give specific location as it was already a zoo. There's fish spread out heard of quite a few caught upstream Daniels park area as well.
> 
> I'm not to sure of a bait shop. I get maggots down here and net my own shiners if I wanna use them.
> 
> ...


Fish are very spread out, all the way to the falls in downtown Chagrin. Daniels is actually a very low section of the river.

I witnessed a stray 30-40lb King Salmon in the North Reservation hanging out in the shallows on Saturday.


----------



## dealm9 (Apr 29, 2013)

mdogs444 said:


> Fish are very spread out, all the way to the falls in downtown Chagrin. Daniels is actually a very low section of the river.
> 
> I witnessed a stray 30-40lb King Salmon in the North Reservation hanging out in the shallows on Saturday.


No **** so did i. It was sitting in like 2 inches of water when I saw it. I saw it in North chagrin reservation as well


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I would poop myself if I saw a 30lb salmon in the river! Then, I would promptly cast my lure into the tree above it! 

I'll probably try the N. Chagrin Reservation. Not because of the salmon, but because it's closer. I'm not a fan of fishing urban areas where you have to elbow your way into the hole anyways. Hope some smallies are biting too.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Thats pretty sweet you guys saw a king that big in the chagrin. Sounds like he was on his last leg


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

Erieangler51 said:


> With the amount of people down there I was expecting to see more caught. 1 guy got 3, 1 guy got 2, and 2 others got 1 out of 15 people I'd say
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


brother in law got 3......probably the guy next to ya.........told me about your eggs


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

For some reason I seem to always do good with white netting for my sacs. Doesn't matter what river. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

What was he wearing? There were different people next to me all day!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice, I got 5 yesterday and 8 last sunday and monday on the chag. with two fish at the 30 inch mark. Found fish up high to down low. Was thowing white and chartruese marabou jigs and orange beads. Also did good on the Rocky. Plenty of fish in the rivers now and its only gona get better.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Anybody do any good today? Was thinking of heading up in morning and giving it a shot. Got a new job so I got a few days to do whatever....



Thanks,
EA51


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

We got almost a foot of snow today. The river may rise a little tonight and possibly have a stain. You'll have to decide if it's worth it. Gotta really hunt for the fish.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I think I'm going to give it a shot. Will post report good or bad when I get off river tomorrow!! 

Does anyone know when the bait shop at erie and lakeshore that sits by its self opens on Fridays? Tried to get maggots tonight but local shop was already closed!!


Thanks,
EA51


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

mdogs444 said:


> Fish are very spread out, all the way to the falls in downtown Chagrin. Daniels is actually a very low section of the river.
> 
> I witnessed a stray 30-40lb King Salmon in the North Reservation hanging out in the shallows on Saturday.



444 - we must have seen you when my buddy and I were on our way out that day. Unless it was a different couple guys that stopped and chatted for a second and mention the salmon sighting. We hooked three and didn't land any of them on that piece of river that day. I caught one out of conny that morning but there were an incredible amount of leaves coming down that river as it was slowly on the rise, hence we hit Chagrin Res on the way home...



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

